# G3 Clay Mitt technique?



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Took delivery of this and eager to try.
Since i'll be doing a full detail from scratch, am I OK to use a warm bucket of water with a very generous amount of washing up liquid as lube for the mitt? Or would Gold Class shampoo be the better choice?

After claying i'll be applying 2-3 coats of SRP and 2 coats of fusso 99 if that makes any difference.
Thanks


----------



## kippax_ffl (Oct 10, 2016)

Coupe25 said:


> Took delivery of this and eager to try.
> Since i'll be doing a full detail from scratch, am I OK to use a warm bucket of water with a very generous amount of washing up liquid as lube for the mitt? Or would Gold Class shampoo be the better choice?
> 
> After claying i'll be applying 2-3 coats of SRP and 2 coats of fusso 99 if that makes any difference.
> Thanks


Never use washing up liquid, unless you washing up and don't have a dishwasher.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Farecla strongly recommend to get the optimum use or benefit out of their clay mitt to use detailer spray. many people use their shampoo instead as its cheaper i guess. i have tried both methods and found the use of the detailer to be superior. If you go to the g3 section in this site their are many threads on the matter or google it as well. I have been using the clay mitt since it was launched a few years ago and with their detailer i have not inflicted any marring.All can be got in halfords
enjoy
todds


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

People have had issues with the G3 mitt with marring so I'd take the belt and braces approaches of soaking the panel first with the gold glass solution then spraying with a QD too.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I paid 3 quid for 5 litres of carplan shampoo from [email protected] and use that as lube. Soak the mitt in a bucket of soapy water and use it on the windows first to take the edge of it.


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

I use mine with Dodo juice clay lube. Works great


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

cleslie said:


> People have had issues with the G3 mitt with marring so I'd take the belt and braces approaches of soaking the panel first with the gold glass solution then spraying with a QD too.


Would using Gold Class not leave some kind of layer behind though? Or since i'll be using SRP will that remove it afterwards?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Only ever used a liberal amount of shampoo in a large bucket, and ensure that the panel is completely soaked! 
As above, start on Windows first use helps out.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Coupe25 said:


> Would using Gold Class not leave some kind of layer behind though? Or since i'll be using SRP will that remove it afterwards?


You'll be rinsing it off afterwards.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Have to say as a novice I found this easy to use with no marrying. Used plenty of cheap wash and wax as lube as above. Would recommend.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No need for multiple coats of SRP, only one coat is needed. If you feel you missed parts two is the maximum. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have found that the rubber face of the G3 mitt becomes softer and stickier if you let the mitt soak in a bucket of warm to hot water for a minute or so before use. 

So, i now do a 2bm with the clay mitt - mix up a warm soapy shampoo mix ( i use G3 body prep shampoo, which works great with the mitt) and have a secind bucket of fairly hot water which will soften the mitt ( but not hot enough to melt or damage it) and i use that for swirling /cleaning the mitt between passes, so the mitt face remains soft and sticky. 

Other than that, i think the important thing is to not use any pressure with the mitt, just take your time and let it glide under its own weight across the paint. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> I have found that the rubber face of the G3 mitt becomes softer and stickier if you let the mitt soak in a bucket of warm to hot water for a minute or so before use.
> 
> So, i now do a 2bm with the clay mitt - mix up a warm soapy shampoo mix ( i use G3 body prep shampoo, which works great with the mitt) and have a secind bucket of fairly hot water which will soften the mitt ( but not hot enough to melt or damage it) and i use that for swirling /cleaning the mitt between passes, so the mitt face remains soft and sticky.
> 
> ...


Do you find much dirt in the second bucket after youve done the whole car?


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I used the mitt to do mine. Went in the bin after. Marred the whole car. As you'll be going over with SRP they'll get hidden (temporarily). Traditional clay bar is the only way for me. You can't see what the mitt picks up, so you can't see what damage it's doing to your paintwork. Imagine claying a whole car with a clay bar, but never re-shaping it to find a clean side.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Coupe25 said:


> Do you find much dirt in the second bucket after youve done the whole car?


Not at much as a normal 2bm, but I prewash first before using mitt.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Coupe25 said:


> Took delivery of this and eager to try.
> Since i'll be doing a full detail from scratch, am I OK to use a warm bucket of water with a very generous amount of washing up liquid as lube for the mitt? Or would Gold Class shampoo be the better choice?
> 
> After claying i'll be applying 2-3 coats of SRP and 2 coats of fusso 99 if that makes any difference.
> Thanks


Re G3 I've used a car shampoo and it was very good and easy. I didn't have any tar to fight with (used tar remover on that) so I don't know how it'll tackle that.

Now Soft99 fusso is a sealant and it need to be applied to bare/clean paint for best bond so I would consider using a Panel Wipe or IPA before application. Than you can put any wax on top of it if you wish so.

Regards, Rob


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I cover a car in snowfoam and use that as the lubricant


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

M4TT17 said:


> I used the mitt to do mine. Went in the bin after. Marred the whole car. As you'll be going over with SRP they'll get hidden (temporarily). Traditional clay bar is the only way for me. You can't see what the mitt picks up, so you can't see what damage it's doing to your paintwork. Imagine claying a whole car with a clay bar, but never re-shaping it to find a clean side.


Was it your thread with the blue Mondeo which had marring all over it? Thats the one i've seen after someone used the mitt.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

If you can find a thread by lowiepete it has some great information on using a mitt.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I see you are quite new to DW, I do not know how much experience you have so forgive me for stating what may be obvious, but make sure you use the mitt in the correct direction, forward and back for that mitt.
Otherwise you will see marring. Personally I use ONR rather than shampoo and never had a problem.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

shine247 said:


> I see you are quite new to DW, I do not know how much experience you have so forgive me for stating what may be obvious, but make sure you use the mitt in the correct direction, forward and back for that mitt.
> Otherwise you will see marring. Personally I use ONR rather than shampoo and never had a problem.


So not like this guy then:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Coupe25 said:


> So not like this guy then:
> 
> WOW Fantastic Farecla Body Prep Clay Mitt 1st use - YouTube


Wow, bit dizzy after that but he does appear to going in various directions. To be fair he is not alone and I guess that is why many report heavy marring. The cloths used may play a part as well. I have only used one brand, Speedy Prep.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

That video was made by RabidRacoon from this forum. Andy is a very experienced Detailer and knows what he is doing. He haa a business supplying Detailing gear. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> That video was made by RabidRacoon from this forum. Andy is a very experienced Detailer and knows what he is doing. He haa a business supplying Detailing gear.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


So you don't have to go forward and back with the mitt? Getting mixed advice, obviously I dont want marring.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Go in any direction you like, but be sure to go slowly and gently, with plenty of lube. 

Using a clay mitt is very much like making love to a beautiful woman.... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Coupe25 said:


> So you don't have to go forward and back with the mitt? Getting mixed advice, obviously I dont want marring.


Well you will have to decide for yourself but when you look at the cloth it is has grains which work best one way. Using it the wrong way is not beneficial. Going one way is safer than going in any direction so you are not getting mixed advice from me.

Below is a section from lowiepete's guide and it makes perfect sense and here is a video of someone doing it correctly.





_
The membrane furrows should lie north to south when you are moving the
cloth back and forth, east to west. This will keep any trapped sharps,
encapsulated by the lubricant, in one place until the cloth is rinsed out.

The furrows lying in that direction will also give the greatest amount of
gentle abrasion, slowly breaking larger sharps into smaller pieces and
greatly reducing the marring risk. Turning the furrows round will reduce the
cloth's function and possibly increase your marring risk!_


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Are there better alternatives to the G3 mitt (available in the UK), either in cloth form or another mitt?


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> Are there better alternatives to the G3 mitt (available in the UK), either in cloth form or another mitt?


Hi neilmcl. I've not tried any of the clay mitts yet, but I noticed that Wo Wo had a clay mitt when I was buying drying towels: https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/clay-mitt Wo Wo seem to be well regarded so I suspect that would be pretty good too.

Hopefully someone that has tried them can give you some advised based on actual usage soon!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mr Ben said:


> Hi neilmcl. I've not tried any of the clay mitts yet, but I noticed that Wo Wo had a clay mitt when I was buying drying towels: https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/clay-mitt Wo Wo seem to be well regarded so I suspect that would be pretty good too.
> 
> Hopefully someone that has tried them can give you some advised based on actual usage soon!


Luke from tranquility based detailing on here and on instagram has just used it and he found it a lot better than other ones, plus he said it didn't marr the paint at all:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

chongo said:


> Luke from tranquility based detailing on here and on instagram has just used it and he found it a lot better than other ones, plus he said it didn't marr the paint at all:thumb:


Was much more gentle to the paint. I still have a g3 mitt and I've tried all sorts to stop the marring. The only thing that didn't occur was only using one direction which for balance I'll try.


----------

